# Adolescent Nonsense



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

:eyeroll:

Well, my dearest Lila, who was (and still is, really) the most agreeable wee creature, has decided to "forget" her recall. I went through this with Malcolm at the same age, so I know it is totally normal. BUT Lila ran INTO THE ROAD at the park the other day, and Malcolm mostly just ran 100m away and laughed. 

I've signed Lila up for a repeat of Level 2 puppy school to give her some structured reinforcement of her skills. Is there anything else you would do in this situation?


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd stop off leash time, get a long line. That way she has no more chances to blow you off, if she doesn't come when you call, even if you get a little animated (run backwards a bit, make some funny noises) she gets reeled in so there is no self reinforcement for ignoring you. Only after she comes every time you call without having to be reeled in can she get the privilege of off leash time.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

that is super scary isnt it?
my sisters toy poodle who has always been good off lead has suddenly been not so good off lead so i take her to a fenced in area downtown but she found a gap in the fence to run out and go running around a busy store parking lot.

so with a long line now and Cesars old vibration collar ive been working with her.
i really love the vibration collars its not painful (it just vibrates like a cell phone) and it helps to reinforce what you say becuase basically it takes a dog by suprise. while running and not listening you push the button,collar vibrates they stop like "huh?" it gets there attention when your voice doesnt.

basically i taught her to use the vibration collar almost like clicker training vibrate,reward,vibrate,reward then i move outside on a line and i vibrate while saying "come" she comes i reward.


----------

